# Attention all Grandmas/Grandpas/Aunts & Uncles!



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I am going to be a grandma and a grand aunt (to be born about a week or so apart in November). Yes, of course, I have saved and printed out many patterns and styles of stitches and afghans, but it is more FUN FUN FUN to poll all of you! So, I both knit and crochet. What are the fastest easiest most fun to make baby patterns you have done and why and did the recipient use it or save it? Include tiring difficult hard patterns if the color combinations are interesting!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Mariana Mel's All In One sweater! You can customize it to any way you want. The best baby sweater!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nancyn said:


> Mariana Mel's All In One sweater! You can customize it to any way you want. The best baby sweater!


Oh I absolutely agree. I love Marianna's designs, they are so versatile. I'm knitting a couple right now.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Nancyn said:


> Mariana Mel's All In One sweater! You can customize it to any way you want. The best baby sweater!


I love this pattern. I made it for my 2 yr old GGD and her 5 yr old big half-sister. There is so much you can do to change the look of this pattern.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Baby mitts [ no thumbs] are quick and easy, but useful only for a short time. Hats, too but only if the season is suitable. Booties can be fun. Lots of cute patterns.

I did a very quick blanket for a July born baby that was sewn from two layers of light weight cottons and a pattern I usually use for satiny and those very soft fleece materials - the name escapes me at the moment [senior moment!] but it starts with a C. Oops no it's Minky. I'll be interested in others responses.


----------



## harryh (Feb 18, 2014)

o,dear the only babies I knit for have 4legs.

congratts to you how fabulous.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Maryjane bootie shoes...bibs...hats


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Marianna's All in one top. Any yarn you will use You will get a different top.
The second one is the hexagon sweater.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here are some of my favorite baby projects, some I've made several times:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leafy-baby-blanket
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/NKYKnitter/rippled-baby-blanket
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bonjour-chicken
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mohawk-madness-jack-o-lantern-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/opart
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-blanket-of-awesome-a-tutorial
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teething-dolly
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ombre-basket-weave-baby-blanket


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

Get 1 and 1/2 yards of 2 different fleece fabrics. Two pieces for each blanket. Square them up. Lay them out with wrong sides together. Now make 3" deep cuts 1" apart. Now just start tying the strips together. One of each layer. I use a print and a solid that coordinate. These blankets are warm, wash and dry beautifully. They are soft. They can cover a car seat for a baby. Cover a toddler for a nap. And are sure to be used. Can be made in an evening and aren't very expensive.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

mirl56 said:


> Here are some of my favorite baby projects, some I've made several times:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leafy-baby-blanket
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/NKYKnitter/rippled-baby-blanket
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bonjour-chicken
> ...


The opart looks like fun. I think the teething dolly is a must. I also like the basket weave. Leafy blanket is pretty, but there are always controversy remarks on kp about little fingers and lace holes.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

catcknitting said:


> Get 1 and 1/2 yards of 2 different fleece fabrics. Two pieces for each blanket. Square them up. Lay them out with wrong sides together. Now make 3" deep cuts 1" apart. Now just start tying the strips together. One of each layer. I use a print and a solid that coordinate. These blankets are warm, wash and dry beautifully. They are soft. They can cover a car seat for a baby. Cover a toddler for a nap. And are sure to be used. Can be made in an evening and aren't very expensive.


I will definitely try a couple of these! They are both up in Washington where it is always cold and damp! this would be a great outerwear.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

My vote goes to Maryann's no brainer afghan quick easy knit makes a lovely blanket


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

And I love the one large granny square for a blanket. Just keep going until you run out of yarn!


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had good response to the hooded sweaters I've made--the type that zips up the back!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

My favourite is a knitted car seat blanket, the pattern us on Ravelry


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> My vote goes to Maryann's no brainer afghan quick easy knit makes a lovely blanket


Is this the name of it?


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Garter yoke baby cardigan, definitely! Free on Ravelry.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

We love our comforters up here and being a Scorpion myself would recommend the autumn color way idea.
We also like things that can be layered so consider the leaf motif with a microfiber/polar fleece pocket backing to create a duvet cover with no need of worrying then of fingers since it the comforter will block the holes and when it is not needed in warmer weather the polar fleece back will block the holes.

Warm. cuddly and heirloom--what more could one want and cannot be resisted.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knubbelchen

This is another teething dolly...my grandchild is just a baby, but holds it all the time...chews, etc.

I made it from sock yarn.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Nancyn said:


> Mariana Mel's All In One sweater! You can customize it to any way you want. The best baby sweater!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Agree... Check out Marianna Mel's other patterns as well. She has a design for a top down sweater that can be either short or long sleeved...that will work for either boy or girl. (matching baby socks too) 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327913-1.html


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Having so many Grandchildren(10) I have knit many hats, sweaters, blankets. My favorite was the tree of life car seat blanket. Took me awhile but very much worth it. Enjoy and congratulations. Better start knitting/crocheting.
Fran :-D


----------



## grammajan44 (Dec 2, 2012)

I have 20 "A B C" crocheted afgans with matching hat, sweater, and booties in my back closet. I have made one for each of my 24 grand children to have for their first child. I did most of this while I was going through chemo and radiation for breast cancer. I just hope that if something should happen to me one of the "big kids"(my children) remembers what these are for. Of course the last one gets whatever is left. Chose neutral colors for that reason!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

--------


GrandmaNona said:


> I love this pattern. I made it for my 2 yr old GGD and her 5 yr old big half-sister. There is so much you can do to change the look of this pattern.


--------------I have made the All in One but do not have the pattern for larger sizes. My great daughter just turned 4, very petite, would love too make her one. PM me and I will give you my address if you could send me a copy of the pattern...VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

bevvyreay said:


> My vote goes to Maryann's no brainer afghan quick easy knit makes a lovely blanket


----What does this pattern look like, I might want to try it myself...VA Sharon


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Boottees!! And hat to match if you have time. For a quick sewing project, peanut shaped burp cloths to put on the shoulder. I also love to crochet a pretty edge on receiving blankets, but boottees are the quickest


----------



## kpa1b2 (Jun 30, 2014)

I searched & found this for the No brainer afghan. I'm going to try it!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242302-1.html


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

That's gorgeous!! Oh I do so wish there were 48 hours in a day


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Nancyn said:


> Mariana Mel's All In One sweater! You can customize it to any way you want. The best baby sweater!


Just perfect. I like to use bright colours and attach to a matching toned sleep-suit to go underneath it. You can knit one up in a day. then add matching bootees.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

8 Furry Kids said:


> Is this the name of it?


Yes and there are quite a few threads on here that include the pattern including one I posted recently


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> ----What does this pattern look like, I might want to try it myself...VA Sharon


If you have a look at my posts I put a pic and all the info up on March 3rd it really is a great pattern


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

kpa1b2 said:


> I searched & found this for the No brainer afghan. I'm going to try it!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242302-1.html


I'm not the best or fastest knitter but I completed this in just over a week


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

All carole barney,s baby knits are very used and useful. Best part is they are knit top down so minimum sewing. I usually add a pattern towards the edge or sometimes after dividing at the armholes.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

All carole barney,s baby knits are very used and useful. Best part is they are knit top down so minimum sewing. I usually add a pattern towards the edge or sometimes after dividing at the armholes.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I've mentioned before that my favorite go to baby sweater is the 5 hour baby sweater.

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/kp3.html

You can customize it in many ways plus there are booties and other accessories to match the pattern. Have a look. It's very easy! I've made it at least 7 different times. None resembled the others because I changed colors and mixed different colors at the yoke and cuffs.


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

For a baby gift, I take a 1 yard square piece of flannel and use size 10 crochet cotton to put an edging on it. It is a nice weight for year round use, and flannel comes in many prints.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I like the Fan and Feather Pattern. I have made many baby gifts for grandchildren and friend's grandchildren using that pattern. Also I have used checkerboard pattern with seed stitch in between every several patterns


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I am going to be a grandma and a grand aunt (to be born about a week or so apart in November). Yes, of course, I have saved and printed out many patterns and styles of stitches and afghans, but it is more FUN FUN FUN to poll all of you! So, I both knit and crochet. What are the fastest easiest most fun to make baby patterns you have done and why and did the recipient use it or save it? Include tiring difficult hard patterns if the color combinations are interesting!
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Depending on who I'm making for....

Ok, for a close friend or relative, my new go-to blanket pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brooke-baby-afghan

My favourite sweater: Well, I normally don't like to make baby sweaters, but I did for a special baby - and I know others on this forum had issues understanding the pattern - I didn't. So whether the pattern is changed, or it was because of my knitting experience, I don't know, but, I do love this one, and would make it again: (didn't make the hat)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-bright-baby-cardigan-and-hat

I've also, in the past, crocheted an afghan from this purchased leaflet: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/leisure-arts-2614-lullaby-layettes It is called "Bubbles", but is not shown for some reason on Ravelry (there are actually four sets in that leaflet, but Ravelry only says 3). There is a picture of the set, and my start on it, on this project page: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Catlady2/brooke-baby-afghan-2 Scroll down....

Another thing I've done in the past, is to find a "novelty" yarn, like "Red Heart Baby Clouds" (no longer available, at least, in stores I shop at) and to just do a very simple stitch and let the yarn do all the work.


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

I always make blankets and/or toys. They outgrow their clothes so incredibly fast and you never know if they will be the right size for the weight of the sweater for the proper season. For a personalized pattern, find out the theme of the nursery and get some dishcloth patterns, make 9 or 12 of them, sew together and you have a blanket sure to be displayed if not used.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

You can't go wrong with Marianne's patterns. I also like the Rose Lichen Cardi and hat. Use a variegated yarn and it will do all the design work for you.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-lichen-cardigan-and-hat


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

The two things my daughter likes the best for her new baby are the flannel blanket with crochet lace edge and booties that stay on. For the flannel blanket take two square pieces approx 45" x 45" and sew them together wrong sides facing and turn. Press edge and crochet a pretty lace edge all aroung. I used #10 cotton for the edge and it launders well. Many patterns for lace edge can be found for free online. The bootie pattern is knit and is called Christines stay on baby booties and it can be found on ravelry.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

The thing that my most recent granddaughter used the most was a knitted square ( about 10 inches) of soft fluffy yarn. Babies today are placed on their backs, and after they are no longer swaddled, their hands and feet wave in the air and keep them awake. These squares are tactile and occupy baby's hands and minds and help them fall asleep. Some patterns are embellished with cute animal heads.

Debbie Ware's caps & booties are the cutest for babies - she has a book of them.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Mariana Mel's All In One sweater seems to be suitable only for girl babies . I need a pattern suitable for a boy in either knit or crochet.


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

Frankie's Baby Boots - free on Ravelry (you're asked to make a donation)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-boots-4

Use multi-coloured sock yarn. Quick, easy, look ridiculously cute and they do stay on! I've been asked for repeat pairs in a larger size!


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

My fav quick, easy, mindless except for color is a giant granny square. Make it as big or small, boy, girl or neutral...Next would be double or single thickness fleece blanket. I DO NOT like the knotted fringe. Who wants that flapping in their face? I found a "looped" into itself edge on the net I like - just google. I also do blanket stitch around using two strands of yarn.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

My fav quick, easy, mindless except for color is a giant granny square. Make it as big or small, boy, girl or neutral...Next would be double or single thickness fleece blanket. I DO NOT like the knotted fringe. Who wants that flapping in their face? I found a "looped" into itself edge on the net I like - just google. I also do blanket stitch around using two strands of yarn.


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

Blankets, blankets, blankets - today's people only appreciate store bought stuff. I give baby quilts or fleece blankets - they are not readily available in many stores.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I love this one, free from Ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chevron-baby-blanket-2


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

What a clever idea. I just sent your directions to daughter and granddaughter in Maine in case either want to make the cover for new GGrandaughtr born in Feb. Thank you for sharing. Ione


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffle-hat-knit

I have knitted a number of these and then put a knitted flower either right on top or on the side and they turn out SO, SO CUTE. Many ooooos and awwwws received. Pattern is easy and I believe it was free. Only takes a couple evenings to knit. Well, for me anyway. It may take you "speedy knitters" quite a bit less time.


----------



## jxndoyle (Jan 25, 2014)

I crocheted my granddaughter's Christening dress. My daughter loved it and was pleased to use it.


----------



## shyash (Aug 17, 2014)

I became a Great Aunt last month and crocheted a bunch of baby washcloths, then folded them into cute little animals. Puppies, bunnies, snakes....


----------



## doi1401 (May 3, 2011)

Zip up the back hooded baby sweater.
I have made several of these and they are a hit at baby showers.
It's a free pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## bnk (Oct 21, 2013)

Elizabeth Zimmerman's "Baby Surprise Jacket". The recipient of this gift is seen wearing it often.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

I've saved a number of cute patterns for babies, kids and so on on my Pinterest pages. Here's my knitting one:
https://www.pinterest.com/margaretross969/knitting-patterns/
Of course these are all just pins from other sites, and I haven't tried most of them, but they're ones I though were cute. Pinterest is fun and you can pin just about anything. I lean toward knitting, crochet, cooking and decorating. but you can branch out into just about anything. Who else pins? So far, it's free.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nancyn said:


> Mariana Mel's All In One sweater! You can customize it to any way you want. The best baby sweater!


I agree. It is versatile, quick and easy and can be made for both boys and girls just by changing the colour and the side the buttonholes go on. :thumbup:


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Baby Cocoons, so many to choose from. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&craft=knitting&query=baby cocoons
I've even personalized them for the recipient. Say they are being born around Christmas I would do red and white with the white being fur trim and a santa hat. or if Mom or Dad or both like baseball or basketball, do a sports centered one. ect. I am sure anything you make would be appreciated and loved. (Just because grandma/auntie made it. Enjoy.


----------



## Linda (Jan 16, 2011)

I've crocheted hats with bunny ears, bear ears and the cabbage patch ones. It seems the younger mom's like more modern things. I had a sweater set that my Grand Mother made for my kids and my daughter never used it. They also tend to like odd colors like pink and brown. Look at the colors in the baby yarn section. I would never put some of the colors on my kids, but that's just me, I'm old.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Linda said:


> I've crocheted hats with bunny ears, bear ears and the cabbage patch ones. It seems the younger mom's like more modern things. I had a sweater set that my Grand Mother made for my kids and my daughter never used it. They also tend to like odd colors like pink and brown. Look at the colors in the baby yarn section. I would never put some of the colors on my kids, but that's just me, I'm old.


Yes, I have made a few really cute things for my grandson and granddaughter that I haven't seen them wearing. The older style baby stuff isn't considered cute anymore, as well as pastel or lacy stitches. Young mothers want very different styles than grandmothers my age made for our babies. I made a wonderful fair isle vest for my grandson when he was four or five, and when I was visiting them, babysitting for a few days, I put it on him with a white oxford button-down-collar shirt hanging out and beige carpenter shorts and sent his to church with his other grandmother. My daughter said the next week she got tons of compliments on how adorable he looked, but I don't think she ever put that sweater on him again. Although last Thanksgiving, I made said daughter some socks which said grandson immediately took possession of.


----------



## Patrice (May 4, 2011)

I like the star baby blanket/ play mat. It knits up pretty quickly and looks impressive. It looks like a starfish. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-baby-blanket-play-mat


----------



## deturner (Sep 26, 2011)

you've inspired me - sat down and knitted one up this morning. lovely and easy to follow pattern.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

I found a top down raglan (both pullover and cardi) in a Leisure Arts booklet #2996. It is available on Amazon and other sites. Just search. I have made it over 300 (and counting) times. The book is for size 9 month to size 55! I just made an extra increase when sending the next one. It is easy to add cables or stripes. I used washable yarn which is easiest for new Moms.


----------



## deturner (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-sleeveless-baby-top-6-months--9---12-months
it's a cute little top and knits up quickly


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

deturner said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-sleeveless-baby-top-6-months--9---12-months it's a cute little top and knits up quickly


Cute sweater. You mentioned you would add buttons later when you know if it is a boy or girl. For that reason when I knit the button hole/button bands, I put a hole on BOTH sides. Then I just sew on the buttons to close the hole! The buttons are in the right place and I don't have to measure.


----------



## OmaAnnie (Apr 5, 2014)

My favorite baby afghan is the "Corner to corner" pattern In crochet


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Simple knit caps with button FIRMLY attached and coordinating flowers that button on and off. Center hole on hat was made intentionally small so it takes two hands, coordination and a bit of work to get flowers off. Mom is very fashion conscious and set was presented with a card that started with, "because you are never to young to accessorize...". It was very well received and a lot of fun to make.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

MrsMurdog said:


> I will definitely try a couple of these! They are both up in Washington where it is always cold and damp! this would be a great outerwear.


I bought some cute jungle fleece. Lions and tigers on one side, monkeys for the other! Have it washed and hanging to dry. Thanks!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

asyinger said:


> For a baby gift, I take a 1 yard square piece of flannel and use size 10 crochet cotton to put an edging on it. It is a nice weight for year round use, and flannel comes in many prints.


I have purchased some flannel. Have it washed/dried and ready to go! How do you crochet the edge? Do you poke through or do you do sew a chain stitch and crochet into that?


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

cevers said:


> The thing that my most recent granddaughter used the most was a knitted square ( about 10 inches) of soft fluffy yarn. Babies today are placed on their backs, and after they are no longer swaddled, their hands and feet wave in the air and keep them awake. These squares are tactile and occupy baby's hands and minds and help them fall asleep. Some patterns are embellished with cute animal heads.
> 
> Debbie Ware's caps & booties are the cutest for babies - she has a book of them.


Great idea! It will be like making a throw but not having to sew the squares together!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

that is a nice, concise list of great patterns! thank you ...saved them all!!!


mirl56 said:


> Here are some of my favorite baby projects, some I've made several times:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leafy-baby-blanket
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/NKYKnitter/rippled-baby-blanket
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bonjour-chicken
> ...


----------

